

Tell HN: New Year Resolutions? Shorter Iterations Needed - dwc

Do you use a waterfall methodology for your coding projects? No? Then why use it in your life? Just sayin'...
======
theDoug
"Practice makes" has been on my mind lately. Not 'practice makes perfect' but
simply that whatever we repeatedly do is what we become good at. That includes
bad habits.

I've been using the "Seinfeld method"(1) in making sure I commit /something/
toward personal apps every day, and it's definitely helped me not only keep
the apps going, but I'm sure that I've learned more in the last few weeks than
I've learned in months.

My resolution: Keep producing something, anything, since it's all progress.

[1] [http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-
se...](http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-secret)

------
rick_2047
My new year resolution is to set 28 day goals. Every 1st of the month I set a
something as my goal, then work on it for 28 days. I have to make sure I do
not deviate from it. Then after 28 days, what ever time is left in the month
will be "relaxation" time. The cycle repeats.

